# teamviewer 8 and hardened kernels: PAX Flags needed [~solved

## eminenz

Hi,

i just failed to use teamviewer8 with my hardened kernel.:

```
$ teamviewer8 

Init...

Checking setup...

Launching TeamViewer...

Getötet

```

After some fiddling around, I found that the following two pax flags need to be set:

in /opt/teamviewer8, set the disable EMUTRAP and SEGMEXEC Flags:

```
paxctl-ng -es teamviewerd wine/bin/wine wine/bin/wine-preloader wine/bin/wineserver
```

It may be that not all 4 files need both flags. 

If you set both flags for all files, this is the minimal working example. 

So you may find that some of those 4 executables don't need pax flags at all, some only the one and some only the other.

If you test around: Feel free to post it for the next puzzled user.

I'm a bit short of time now, need to return to user support.

----------

## mv

I don't use teamviewer, so I won't contribute, but I suggest to open a bug: Such things should be handled by the ebuild (if necessary by using a USE-Flag).

----------

